# Unilite



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

uniliteuk CRI-2300 LED Detailing Light is the perfect detailing light, with a powerful 2300 lumen high 96+ CRI light, with 5 colour temperatures ranging from 2700k/3500K/4500k/5500k/6500k make it the ultimate in detailing lights. With additional mounts for use with tripods and additional magnets. 
Available from @cleanandshiny.co.uk for £148.99










📍- Unit 1 Redan Hill Industrial Estate, Redan Road, Aldershot, Hampshire, GU12 4SJ
🖥 - cleanandshiny.co.uk
📞 - 0330 22 33 777
🚚 - Free UK Delivery Excluding Highlands & Islands on £50+ Orders
🕒 - 3pm DPD Next Working Day/Saturday Delivery Cut Off
🌍 - Worldwide Shipping
🗣 - Tag @cleanandshinyuk #CleanAndShinyUK
#CleanAndShiny #DetailingWorld #Detailing #CarDetailing #CarCare #CarCleaning #OCDClean #DetailingAddicts #PVD #PVDapproved #DetailingSuperstore #DetailingCentral #KeepItCleanKeepItShiny #Aldershot #Hampshire #TheDetailersBible #DetailingUniverse #Unilite #CRI2300


----------

